# Perspective



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

Damn it I just bought one ! Now I need another !!!


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158233


To be honest, there are times I wish I could abandon the tech and go back to those.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Sneakers said:


> To be honest, there are times I wish I could abandon the tech and go back to those.


Especially the two on the left!


----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158233


I still use 4 out of 5 of these. Only thing not used is the TV.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

*



*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## kom526

wharf rat said:


> View attachment 158582


This will be my youngest son in a few years,


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle




----------



## rio

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164201


If it's the mug holding my first cup of coffee for the day I'm good with it.


----------



## GopherM

Boy:  Dad, I've got a problem!

Dad:  What's that?

Boy:  I asked a girl for a date.

Girl said:  I have a boy friend.

Dad:  OK.

Boy:  I told her, that's OK because I have a math test.

Girls said:  What does you having a math test have to do with me having a boyfriend?

Boy:  I'm sorry. I misunderstood, I thought we both talking about something we could cheat on.

Dad:  Falls out of his chair laughing.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164409


I do, and they do.


----------



## Clem72

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164409


I don't think I ever watched an entire episode of Captain Kangaroo,


----------



## Kyle

"Whatever _you_ do, have a great day!"


----------



## RareBreed

Clem72 said:


> I don't think I ever watched an entire episode of Captain Kangaroo,


My husband was on several episodes of Romper Room.


----------



## Kyle

RareBreed said:


> My husband was on several episodes of Romper Room.


If it was the 60s... Kids were drawn to that behive hairdo.


----------



## phreddyp

Miss Connie was hot.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## NextJen




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165723


You too, huh?


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165734


He told the staff, anything that goes from the WH to Mar… was by presidential decree declassified.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165803


----------



## PJay

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165803


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155870


That’s a true bolt action fl rifle right there. Take that one to a gun buy back


----------



## Kyle




----------



## AnthonyJames

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165728


Do you think she smells like Cherry Blossoms?


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165857


Also correct: "putting it in reverse".


----------



## my-thyme

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165728


Y'all have got to stop posting things I can't unsee........


But, true, too true.


----------



## PrchJrkr

my-thyme said:


> Y'all have got to stop posting things I can't unsee........
> 
> 
> But, true, too true.


That's not the worst thing I've ever seen on here, but it's definitely two of the top three.


----------



## AnthonyJames

PrchJrkr said:


> That's not the worst thing I've ever seen on here, but it's definitely two of the top three.


Sounds like a challenge!


----------



## Merlin99

AnthonyJames said:


> Sounds like a challenge!


Look for a flopper or a diva cup.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## rio

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165892


I wonder if the other side says Beginning of Sidewalk?


----------



## GopherM




----------



## itsbob

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164409


Take shorter puffs..


----------



## itsbob

RareBreed said:


> My husband was on several episodes of Romper Room.


When's his release date?


----------



## AnthonyJames

rio said:


> I wonder if the other side says Beginning of Sidewalk?


I'm betting it says "End Of Grass".


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165964


Not until it's fried.


----------



## limblips

GopherM said:


> View attachment 165964


Nope, balogna is just the product of a lazy meat guy who didn't feel like stuffing 1000 hot dogs so he made one huge one.


----------



## BOP

NextJen said:


> View attachment 164013


All you need is lipstick.


----------



## BOP

Kyle said:


> If it was the 60s... Kids were drawn to that behive hairdo.


Aka: the pre-Karen.


----------



## BOP

This is even funnier when you realize it's real! Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy.
Bob is a commercial saturation diver for Global Divers in Louisiana. He performs underwater repairs on offshore drilling rigs.
Below is an E-mail he sent to his sister. She then sent it to radio station 103.5 on FM dial in Indiana, who was sponsoring a worst job experience contest.
Needless to say, she won. Read his letter below:
~Hi Sue,
Just another note from your bottom-dwelling brother. Last week I had a bad day at the office. I know you've been feeling down lately at work, so I thought I would share my dilemma with you to make you realize it's not so bad after all. Before I can tell you what happened to me, I first must bore you with a few technicalities of my job. As you know, my office lies at the bottom of the sea. I wear a suit to the office. It's a wet suit. This time of year the water is quite cool. So what we do to keep warm is this: We have a diesel powered industrial water heater. This $20,000 piece of equipment sucks the water out of the sea. It heats it to a delightful temperature. It then pumps it down to the diver through a garden hose, which is taped to the air hose.
Now this sounds like a darn good plan, and I've used it several times with no complaints. What I do, when I get to the bottom and start working, is take the hose and stuff it down the back of my wet suit. This floods my whole suit with warm water. It's like working in a Jacuzzi. Everything was going well until all of a sudden, my butt started to itch. So, of course, I scratched it.
This only made things worse. Within a few seconds my ass started to burn. I pulled the hose out from my back, but the damage was done. In agony I realized what had happened. The hot water machine had sucked up a jellyfish and pumped it into my suit. Now, since I don't have any hair on my back, the jellyfish couldn't stick to it, however, the crack of my ass was not as fortunate. When I scratched what I thought was an itch, I was actually grinding the jellyfish into the crack of my ass.
I informed the dive supervisor of my dilemma over the communicator. His instructions were unclear due to the fact that he, along with five other divers, were all laughing hysterically. Needless to say, I aborted the dive.
I was instructed to make three agonizing in-water decompression stops totaling thirty-five minutes before I could reach the surface to begin my chamber dry decompression. When I arrived at the surface, I was wearing nothing but my brass helmet. As I climbed out of the water, the medic, with tears of laughter running down his face, handed me a tube of cream and told me to rub it on my butt as soon as I got in the chamber. The cream put the fire out, but I couldn't take a crap for two days because my ass was swollen shut.
So, next time you're having a bad day at work, think about how much worse it would be
If you had a jellyfish shoved up your ass. Now repeat to yourself, 'I love my job, I love my job, I love my job.' Whenever you have a bad day, ask yourself, is this a jellyfish bad day?
Life isn't tied with a bow, but it's still a gift.


----------



## Sneakers

BOP said:


> This is even funnier when you realize it's real! Next time you have a bad day at work think of this guy.


I've actually done something very similar.  I wasn't a deep saturation diver, didn't wear a helmet, didn't have air and water piped down.  I did wear a wet suit and dove in the Atlantic Ocean calibrating 100' underwater monitoring towers, and to make it easier to put the wet suit on, you'd walk to the water's edge and dunk the suit to wet it so it would slide on easier.  On one occasion I scooped up a jellyfish and then put the suit on.

I didn't get it in the crack of my ass, but it was still a bad day.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle

Well past the “Best By” date.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166794


This guy's photo retouches are hilarious.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM

I think I'm going to lose my driver's license, and all just because of a stupid police officer...
The conversation went like this, when I got pulled over in my car:
Officer: "License and registration, please, I think you are drunk!"
Me: "I assure you, I did not drink anything."
Officer: "Ok, let's do a little test! Imagine driving in the dark on a highway at night, when you see two lights in the distance. What is this?"
Me: "A car."
Officer: "Of course! But which one? A Mercedes, an Audi or a Ford?"
Me: "I have no idea!"
Officer: "So, you're drunk."
Me: "But I didn't drink anything."
Officer: "Okay, one more test -- Imagine, you drive in the dark on a highway at night, and there is one light coming at you. What is it?
Me: "A motorcycle."
Officer: "Of course! But which one? A Honda, a Kawasaki or a Harley?"
Me: "I have no idea!"
Officer: "As I suspected, you're drunk!"
Then I started to get annoyed and asked a counter question.
Me: "So, counter question - You're driving in the dark on a highway at night and see a woman on the roadside. She wears a mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high heeled shoes and only a bra as a top. What is this?"
Officer: "A prostitute of course."
Me: "Yes, but which one? Your daughter, your wife or your mother?"
Things went downhill from there and now I have a court date to attend...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Ken King

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167844


Voice activated and universal, years ahead of its time.


----------



## GopherM

The main reason I like Facebook is because the ladies on there LIKE being followed,
Unlike little miss f#cking restraining order down the street.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## spr1975wshs

Kyle said:


> View attachment 167914


Looks like she's wearing a beach shoe, backwards.


----------



## Kyle




----------

